# Sen. Marsha Blackburn: To fight terror, Africa needs America's help



## basquebromance (Nov 17, 2019)

"To understand the geopolitical disaster that is the Horn of Africa is to accept that the forces that dragged the region into anarchy in the 1990s, and allowed terrorism to metastasize in the 2000s, now trigger instability all across Africa."

Sen. Marsha Blackburn: To fight terror, Africa needs our help

i agree completely


----------



## bullwinkle (Nov 17, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "To understand the geopolitical disaster that is the Horn of Africa is to accept that the forces that dragged the region into anarchy in the 1990s, and allowed terrorism to metastasize in the 2000s, now trigger instability all across Africa."
> 
> Sen. Marsha Blackburn: To fight terror, Africa needs our help
> 
> i agree completely


I agree too.  And to fight and hold back terror in the ME, the Kurds needed our help too.  Think the Africans will place their faith in us?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 17, 2019)

bullwinkle said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "To understand the geopolitical disaster that is the Horn of Africa is to accept that the forces that dragged the region into anarchy in the 1990s, and allowed terrorism to metastasize in the 2000s, now trigger instability all across Africa."
> ...



Both of you along with Senator Blackburn are free to pick up a gun and go over there and fight.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 17, 2019)

TO HECK with them except for sending some weapons and just let them fight it out   BBro ,


----------



## bullwinkle (Nov 17, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


We did the 'head in sand' manouver back in '41.  Didn't work!


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 17, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


i had a cameo in Black Hawk Down. does that count?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 17, 2019)

its the 'africans' fight .    Just keep them in 'africa' !!


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 17, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


after seeing this video, YOU will want to go there!


----------



## Anathema (Nov 17, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "To understand the geopolitical disaster that is the Horn of Africa is to accept that the forces that dragged the region into anarchy in the 1990s, and allowed terrorism to metastasize in the 2000s, now trigger instability all across Africa."
> 
> Sen. Marsha Blackburn: To fight terror, Africa needs our help
> 
> i agree completely



Yep; because were the only ones willing to carpet-nuke the entire continent and move on. After Somalia, no US Soldier should ever set foot on that continent.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 17, 2019)

though AFRICA , it sounds like an ok place to send young Americans if you guys really have your hearts set on sending young Americans to another war .


----------



## Politicallyinsane (Nov 17, 2019)

Anathema said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "To understand the geopolitical disaster that is the Horn of Africa is to accept that the forces that dragged the region into anarchy in the 1990s, and allowed terrorism to metastasize in the 2000s, now trigger instability all across Africa."
> ...




I'd nuke the place and the entire world would be much better off.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 17, 2019)

Unfortunately, Africa seems to be snuggling to to China more than anyone else. The majority of "green energy" products and equipment is manufactured in China, which depend on minerals mined in Africa.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 17, 2019)

bullwinkle said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Both of you along with Senator Blackburn are free to pick up a gun and go over there and fight.
> ...



There is no comparison between the two.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 17, 2019)

'taino' . I think that the 'taino' discovered the -------' TAINT' ------- didn't they Pogo ??


----------



## sparky (Nov 17, 2019)

Does Senator Blackburn have some oil company looking to drill there?

~S~


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 17, 2019)

Been there and done that..............Trying to save starving people.........And they bit the hand of those trying to feed them.

Not my problem.............Not our problem anymore.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 17, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> Been there and done that..............Trying to save starving people.........And they bit the hand of those trying to feed them.
> 
> Not my problem.............Not our problem anymore.



Some folks were just not meant to be free Americans like we are. 

Fuq 'em and feed 'em fish heads.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 17, 2019)

JGalt said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Been there and done that..............Trying to save starving people.........And they bit the hand of those trying to feed them.
> ...


Their stupid fishing taboo..........helps keep them starving..........You could drop a shiny hook in the water......no bait and catch a fish there.......

Stupidity in motion.


----------

